# Is The Pm932 The Same Mill As This Enco?



## JayBob (Mar 10, 2015)

This isn't 100% PM related, but I've been hanging around in here the most since I bought my PM1236 last year, and really trust you guys.

I've been looking to get the PM932, but I came upon a good deal on an Enco 411-0089.  It's the same model as 405-0593, but it includes an Acu-rite Vue DRO installed.  This is the same DRO that I just bought for my lathe and it's awesome.  Lots of good features.  The one I'd be getting is brand new, unused.  It was a trade show demo machine on a stand, and hasn't been used to cut any metal yet.  It's regular price is $4400, but it's on sale right now from Enco for $3795.  I can get it for $2800 shipped.

Anyway, I was hoping that some of you with more experience might be able to verify my wonderings.  Most of the specs appear to be the same/similar.  The main difference I've seen is the Enco doesn't have the quill DRO, which isn't something I'm all that worried about.


----------



## JayBob (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is a link to the Enco catalog: http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=549&PMITEM=411-0089  The picture in the catalog seems a little outdated, but the one below is the right one.


----------



## JayBob (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's a video of this actual machine running:


----------



## brav65 (Mar 10, 2015)

IMHO That seems like a lot of machine for the money.   Of course I am not an expert machinist so my opinion is only that.


----------



## JayBob (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought so as well, but I wanted to get a better idea from some others before committing to it 100%.

Actually, if I buy it tonight, I can get another $100 off of it.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 10, 2015)

So...have you bought it yet?


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Mar 10, 2015)

That is a pretty good deal.  The only differences in the specs is the 932 has the power down feed option, the headstock elevation motor, and the cast iron base.  I moved that sucker today, and let me tell you..that base is HEAVY!  Dang thing must be 300 lbs by itself. I had looked at that one, too but I ended up going with Matt for the customer service and the 3 year warranty.  Let us know what you decide!  Tick Tock....heh.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 10, 2015)

FYI I was messing around with the 20% off sale on Enco last night and noticed it allowed me to apply the code to a lathe, sure enough it took $2,000 off the lathe but the email from Enco clearly states you cannot use these codes on machinery so I'm not sure if it would have allowed me to check out at that price.


----------



## compsurge (Mar 10, 2015)

The PM932/940 might be the better of the two, but they definitely appear to be close relatives. The PM likely has the better stand. I can't tell for sure, but the Enco looks like it may be a sheet metal type. The PM is cast iron and it is very nice. This will be the make-or-break feature that will make the mill a pain or pleasure to use.

Who knows what the quality of the Enco motor is - it could be good or bad. The PM Z-column motor is almost a necessity, but nothing you couldn't fix with a drill adapter for the crank - just mill one out 

Enco has free shipping all month, but if you aren't itching for a mill, you can find the 20% and free shipping coupons double stack around the holiday season and machinery is included on both. I think I got the coupons in November.

$2800 seems like a steal.


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 11, 2015)

compsurge said:


> Enco has free shipping all month, but if you aren't itching for a mill, you can find the 20% and free shipping coupons double stack around the holiday season and machinery is included on both. I think I got the coupons in November.


I have never seen an Enco free shipping coupon that covered anything but UPS, and I have been a pretty steady customer for about 6 years.

Their monthly "Hot Deal" fliers frequently offer free truck shipping on a few specific machines, which is  great deal when those planets align (when a 20% off no exclusions coupon is laid on top of that).  The 20" square column mill seems to be on sale with free shipping about half the year.

That being said, getting that machine with the DRO is a great deal at the price (the acu-rite dro is a $1200 option).


----------



## darkzero (Mar 12, 2015)

JayBob said:
			
		

> Is The Pm932 The Same Mill As This Enco?



Yes & no. These mills are all based on the Rong Fu 45 but they are not all the same. There are many clones out there that are made in different factories, castings may vary a bit but they are all based on the same base design. So some like the PM will have added or different accessories. IMO the PM version is a much better value as far as features. But if you don't need or want all that then the Enco may be a better choice.

The PM-940 is actually quite different. Again based on the RF-45 design but it has overgrown features, larger column, table, maybe base, larger head mount, etc. That all leads to more axes travels. It similar to the IH/COA versions of the RF-45.

I too have never seen a free shipping coupon code from Enco that was valid for machinery.


----------



## JayBob (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, I committed to it.  Still waiting to send payment, but it's "mine" now.  Can't wait!


----------



## compsurge (Mar 12, 2015)

There is free shipping on machinery. SHIPMAR.


----------



## compsurge (Mar 12, 2015)

delete


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 12, 2015)

compsurge said:


> There is free shipping on machinery. SHIPMAR.



Nice.  I haven't seen one of this before!


			
				ENCO said:
			
		

> SHIPMAR - Free Shipping on all orders over $199 - Machinery included!! Hurry, offer expires 3/31/15


----------



## compsurge (Mar 13, 2015)

I apologize if I caused you unneeded strain on your credit card


----------

